# Milan: Bonucci atteso a Casa Milan. Ci siamo. Le cifre.



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.

*Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

Il 19 è stato preso già da Kessie... che numero prenderà Leonardo?


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Leonardo non Alessio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Stiamo prendendo il Bonucci tarocco? Made in china. 
LEONARDO!


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Leonardo non Alessio



anche ieri lo ha chiamato Alessio... secondo me lo fa apposta perchè gli tira il didetro


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci...gli abbiam portato via Bonucci...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Grande affare anche per le cifre, 42 milioni sono un affare a mio avviso.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stiamo prendendo il Bonucci tarocco? Made in china.
> LEONARDO!



Magari abbiamo preso pure il fratello nel pacchetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stiamo prendendo il Bonucci tarocco? Made in china.
> LEONARDO!


Colpo da maestro di Marotta, che ci ha venduto a 40 milioni un omonimo


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma dite che la doppia firma può arrivare già oggi?


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Io non riesco ancora a credere a questo Calciomercato, mi sembra impossibile vedere Leonardo con la nostra maglia.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Il 19 è stato preso già da Kessie... che numero prenderà Leonardo?



Non sono ancora definitivi i numeri comunque.


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Donnarumma
Conti - Romagnoli (Musacchio) - Bonucci - Rodriguez

Mamma mia che roba. Una delle migliori linee difensive, non solo in Italia ma in Europa. Quali squadre al mondo possono vantarne una migliore... Real, Bayern, poi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti - Romagnoli (Musacchio) - Bonucci - Rodriguez
> 
> Mamma mia che roba. Una delle migliori linee difensive, non solo in Italia ma in Europa. Quali squadre al mondo possono vantarne una migliore... Real, Bayern, poi?


Difesa pazzesca, letteralmente pazzesca. Io non vorrei dire, ma forse nemmeno più la Juve ci è superiore.


----------



## Milanforever63 (14 Luglio 2017)

La Gazzetta lo da a Casa Milan alle ore 12.30


----------



## Compix83 (14 Luglio 2017)

Mi sono fatto un giro su un famoso forum gobbo e sono quasi tutti incazzatissimi per la cessione di Bonucci, sia per il prezzo sia per il fatto di "averlo venduto a quella che l'anno prossimo sarà probabilmente la nostra principale concorrente per lo scudetto". 
La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra.
Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: "iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma dite che la doppia firma può arrivare già oggi?



xkè doppia scusa??...non aspettano il gallo sti maleducati??


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Difesa pazzesca, letteralmente pazzesca. Io non vorrei dire, ma forse nemmeno più la Juve ci è superiore.


Senza Bonucci perdono tantissimo, bisogna vedere con chi lo sostituiscono.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Il 19 è stato preso già da Kessie... che numero prenderà Leonardo?



Si parla di Suso in partenza, se fosse credo che Kessie prenderà l'8


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

Se prendiamo anche aubameyang o belotti.. abbiamo una squadra che come superiore in Italia ha solo la Juve.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro su un famoso forum gobbo e sono quasi tutti incazzatissimi per la cessione di Bonucci, sia per il prezzo sia per il fatto di "averlo venduto a quella che l'anno prossimo sarà probabilmente la nostra principale concorrente per lo scudetto".
> La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra.
> Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: *"iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"*


Questa sta spopolando  Ma vi immaginate se la alzasse Bonucci da capitano? Cristo che sogno


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro su un famoso forum gobbo e sono quasi tutti incazzatissimi per la cessione di Bonucci, sia per il prezzo sia per il fatto di "averlo venduto a quella che l'anno prossimo sarà probabilmente la nostra principale concorrente per lo scudetto".
> La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, *anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra*.
> Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: "iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"



Esatto, ora sta a Montella e ai giocatori. Potenzialmente ora possiamo lottare per lo scudetto... ma da dirlo a farlo c'è una grossa differenza


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Senza Bonucci perdono tantissimo, bisogna vedere con chi lo sostituiscono.



Pare vogliamo prendere Papastaminchia.

LOL


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma voi vi rendete conto che dopo aver speso l'ira di Dio abbiamo sganciato praticamente 60 milioni in un giorno come se niente fosse?  Vi giuro mi viene da ridere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

Incredibili, oltre i sogni più sfrenati del forum,

prendere Bonucci dalla rube rifilandogli contemporaneamente De Sciglio


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro su un famoso forum gobbo e sono quasi tutti incazzatissimi per la cessione di Bonucci, sia per il prezzo sia per il fatto di "averlo venduto a quella che l'anno prossimo sarà probabilmente la nostra principale concorrente per lo scudetto".
> La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra.
> *Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: "iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"*



Questo lo dicevo anche prima di questo mercato.


----------



## kipstar (14 Luglio 2017)

difesa nuova di pacca. devo dire che serviva....Anche perchè Alessio spesso ha qualche problemi fisico .... 

Chi andrà via ? Paletta ? Zapata ? Gomez ?


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=3550]neoxes[/MENTION] 

Non devi riportare news senza fonti ammesse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo anche aubameyang o belotti.. abbiamo una squadra che come superiore in Italia ha solo la Juve.


Se pigliamo Aubameyang voglio prendere a pallate pure il Napoli.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto che dopo aver speso l'ira di Dio abbiamo sganciato praticamente 60 milioni in un giorno come se niente fosse?  Vi giuro mi viene da ridere



però ragazzi le cene ad arcore...le notti insonni con Preziosi...le cene infinite in giro per l'europa...ma quanto ci mancano quanto??...ma non vi sale la nostalgia???...che momenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pare vogliamo prendere Papastaminchia.
> 
> LOL


Palpastaminchia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> xkè doppia scusa??...non aspettano il gallo sti maleducati??



Hai ragione


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2017)

Difesa stratosferica e non dimentichiamoci di Biglia che lascia passare poco. I terzini avranno libertà di volare.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Incredibili, oltre i sogni più sfrenati del forum,
> 
> prendere Bonucci dalla rube rifilandogli contemporaneamente De Sciglio



Neanche nei miei sogni più spinti, ho osato tanto......


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3550]neoxes[/MENTION]
> 
> Non devi riportare news senza fonti ammesse.



Infatti non era una news, ma una voce, l'ho pure scritto...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma dite che la doppia firma può arrivare già oggi?



Penso proprio di sì


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Si vocifera di un *Suso + 30M per Nainggolan*.



No dai... a Settembre non ci arrivo... 

Comunque Nainggolan non credo vorrebbe, dopo il suo trasferimento alla Roma ricordo un intervista dove disse cose non proprio idilliache sul Milan e i tifosi dopo un Cagliari-Milan. Nainggolan secondo me non resta in Italia se va via da Roma

PS: Madonna sto spot della secchezza vaginale... tra l'altro ora c'è proprio poco di "secco" qui


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Penso proprio di sì



Speriamo


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

*Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra.
> Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: *"iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"*



Bé, sul fatto che noi con la champions abbiamo ben altro feeling direi che è vero..anche con un Milan pessimo arrivavamo ai quarti..è proprio nel DNA Rossonero..poi come spinge San Siro in Champions..solo Camp Nou e Bernabeu ci eguagliano..


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*



Ne faremo l'uomo immagine, l'erede di Thiago Silva


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



È anche importante che il salario sia 8 netti, e non 6 come si vociferava. Quello che i ragionieri mancati non capiscono, è che quando i tuoi leaders guadagnano certi stipendi, poi non devi andare in ginocchio dai top players internazionali per impietosirli; sono loro che chiedono agli agenti di telefonare in sede, proponendosi.
Per mantenere equilibrio di bilancio devi poi fare come Madrid e Barca: primi 13/14 giocatori di livello supersonico, e poi giovani dal salario umano (Asensio, Lucas Perez, Sergi Roberto, Nacho, Denis Suarez, etc.). Ben vengano i Borini e simili.

PS: sono abbastanza sicuro Morata si stia mangiando le mano, adesso.


----------



## Tobi (14 Luglio 2017)

voglio la foto o il video che entra a casa milan prima di crederci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*


Tra l'altro, quelle sull'età sono tutte fragnacce; Bonucci ti garantisce, almeno, altri 3/4 anni ad altissimi livelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> voglio la foto o il video che entra a casa milan prima di crederci


Anche io sono in attesa, prima di rispondere agli juventini che mi hanno scritto maledicendomi


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Incredibili, oltre i sogni più sfrenati del forum,
> 
> prendere Bonucci dalla rube rifilandogli contemporaneamente De Sciglio



Mi permetto di porgere a nome di tutto il forum I piu sentiti ringraziamenti a Mr Allegri per aver reso possibile la fattibilità di questa magnifica operazione. ......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*



Piovono soldi infiniti, quanto godo.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano: Bonucci può essere ufficializzato direttamente in Cina.*


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piovono soldi infiniti, quanto godo.



Madonna davvero 

Facciamo schifo da quanto siamo ricchi!!

Ma forchielli???


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Bonucci può essere ufficializzato direttamente in Cina.*



???


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto che dopo aver speso l'ira di Dio abbiamo sganciato praticamente 60 milioni in un giorno come se niente fosse?  Vi giuro mi viene da ridere



No ma.."i soldi stanno finendo, stanno tirando sul prezzo per conti.."


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È anche importante che il salario sia 8 netti, e non 6 come si vociferava. Quello che i ragionieri mancati non capiscono, è che quando i tuoi leaders guadagnano certi stipendi, poi non devi andare in ginocchio dai top players internazionali per impietosirli; sono loro che chiedono agli agenti di telefonare in sede, proponendosi.
> Per mantenere equilibrio di bilancio devi poi fare come Madrid e Barca: primi 13/14 giocatori di livello supersonico, e poi giovani dal salario umano (Asensio, Lucas Perez, Sergi Roberto, Nacho, Denis Suarez, etc.). Ben vengano i Borini e simili.
> 
> PS: sono abbastanza sicuro Morata si stia mangiando le mano, adesso.



Il tuo avatar


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> No ma.."i soldi stanno finendo, stanno tirando sul prezzo per conti.."


I cinesi metteranno 15 milioni per il mercato cit. monumentale


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È anche importante che il salario sia 8 netti, e non 6 come si vociferava. Quello che i ragionieri mancati non capiscono, è che quando i tuoi leaders guadagnano certi stipendi, poi non devi andare in ginocchio dai top players internazionali per impietosirli; sono loro che chiedono agli agenti di telefonare in sede, proponendosi.
> Per mantenere equilibrio di bilancio devi poi fare come Madrid e Barca: primi 13/14 giocatori di livello supersonico, e poi giovani dal salario umano (Asensio, Lucas Perez, Sergi Roberto, Nacho, Denis Suarez, etc.). Ben vengano i Borini e simili.
> 
> PS: sono abbastanza sicuro Morata si stia mangiando le mano, adesso.



Ma anche no... Gli stipendi vanno dati GIUSTI e rapportati al valore del calciatore. Altrimenti ti ritrovi come la Juve, 140M di monte ingaggi, con 4M a nonno Buffon, 4M a nonno Khedira, 3M ad Hernanes, 2.8M a quella pippa immonda di Lichtcoso e 2M a Neto (e poi ci lamentiamo del quasi 1M di SalutaAndonio).

Tutto questo con la rosa più vecchia della serie A e ZERO titoli continentali e fine di un ciclo, a dir loro, leggendario.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> *Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*


Affarone. Bravissimi.


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo anche aubameyang o belotti.. abbiamo una squadra che come superiore in Italia ha solo la Juve.


Attenderei la fine del mercato, evidenziando da subito come la Juventus stia cedendo non solo il proprio miglior difensore, ma anche il regista della squadra. Il Milan, al contrario, ne ha appena preso due, il sopra citato Bonucci, e Biglia, collocati tuttavia su livelli diversi, a non pestarsi i piedi. Dettagli, forse decisivi. La Juventus sta ammassando trequarti su trequarti, ma manca per ora, e completamente, la cinghia di trasmissione del pallone dalla difesa in avanti, a meno di non voler riciclare in mezzo Marchisio. Si parla ora di Kroos, un Everest da scalare, oppure dovranno ragionare a lungo. La famosa forza della difesa è in parte neutralizzata, quella dell'attacco comincia a non essere sufficiente, se manca il costruttore del gioco, ed il tuo avversario minaccia di piazzare bocche da fuoco non inferiori. Ma, ripeto, aspettiamo la fine del mercato per giudicare un po' tutti.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ma anche no... Gli stipendi vanno dati GIUSTI e rapportati al valore del calciatore. Altrimenti ti ritrovi come la Juve, 140M di monte ingaggi, con 4M a nonno Buffon, 4M a nonno Khedira, 3M ad Hernanes, 2.8M a quella pippa immonda di Lichtcoso e 2M a Neto (e poi ci lamentiamo del quasi 1M di SalutaAndonio).



Neoxes mi pare che sei contento anche tu dell'arrivo di Bonucci.....dai fattene una ragione


----------



## Tobi (14 Luglio 2017)

vi prego recuperate video o foto del giocatore mentre va a casa milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Attenderei la fine del mercato, evidenziando da subito come la Juventus stia cedendo non solo il proprio miglior difensore, ma anche il regista della squadra. Il Milan, al contrario, ne ha appena preso due, il sopra citato Bonucci, e Biglia, collocati tuttavia su livelli diversi, a non pestarsi i piedi. Dettagli, forse decisivi. La Juventus sta ammassando trequarti su trequarti, ma manca per ora, e completamente, la cinghia di trasmissione del pallone dalla difesa in avanti, a meno di non voler riciclare in mezzo Marchisio. Si parla ora di Kroos, un Everest da scalare, oppure dovranno ragionare a lungo. La famosa forza della difesa è in parte neutralizzata, quella dell'attacco comincia a non essere sufficiente, se manca il costruttore del gioco, ed il tuo avversario minaccia di piazzare bocche da fuoco non inferiori. Ma, ripeto, aspettiamo la fine del mercato per giudicare un po' tutti.


La nostra campagna acquisti, da un punto di vista meramente logico, è stata di una coerenza a tratti imbarazzante. Abbiamo acquistato laddove si doveva acquistare, prendendo i migliori giocatori sulla piazza; non abbiamo lasciato nulla di intentato e ormai manca pochissimo per avere una rosa (non soltanto un 11) di altissimo livello. 
Questa campagna acquisti temo superi di gran lunga anche quella del primissimo anno di Berlusconi; quest'estate stiamo assistendo ad un mix di disponibilità economica e competenza (qui si legga la qualità singola del giocatore, la sua funzionalità all'interno del progetto tattico dell'allenatore e la sua futuribilità) senza eguali, probabilmente.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Intanto la Juventus pensa a Papastathopoulos per sostituire Bonucci


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto la Juventus pensa a Papastathopoulos per sostituire Bonucci



L'avevo letta pure io questa! Sarebbe la beffa definitiva ahahahhaha


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Neoxes mi pare che sei contento anche tu dell'arrivo di Bonucci.....dai fattene una ragione



Una ragione me la son fatta anche se non cambio idea sul calciatore. Su Pippo ho cambiato idea dopo anni e, soprattutto, dopo la finale di Atene. Quando Bonucci mi porterà una CL sarò pronto a cambiare idea anche su di lui.

Questo però non significa strapagare il calciatore dal punto di vista degli emolumenti. Già lo abbiamo pagato leggermente più di quel che vale (fatevi un giro su playratings), ma ci sta per ciò che Bonucci rappresenta(va) per i gobbi e per il messaggio che questo acquisto manda al resto del mondo. Andare a dargli 8-10M l'anno (roba che NEANCHE il PSG) è follia pura, 6-6.5 sono più che sufficienti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto la Juventus pensa a Papastathopoulos per sostituire Bonucci


Fossi in loro andrei a prendere Manolas senza battere ciglio. Manolas-Rugani, con Chiellini-Benatia in panchina, più Barzagli, resta un panchetto degno del nostro.

Ps: ora sono loro a dover guardare a noi... in difesa!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Una ragione me la son fatta anche se non cambio idea sul calciatore. Su Pippo ho cambiato idea dopo anni e, soprattutto, dopo la finale di Atene. Quando Bonucci mi porterà una CL sarò pronto a cambiare idea anche su di lui.
> 
> Questo però non significa strapagare il calciatore dal punto di vista degli emolumenti. Già lo abbiamo pagato leggermente più di quel che vale (fatevi un giro su playratings), ma ci sta per ciò che Bonucci rappresenta(va) per i gobbi e per il messaggio che questo acquisto manda al resto del mondo. Andare a dargli 8-10M l'anno (roba che NEANCHE il PSG) è follia pura, 6-6.5 sono più che sufficienti.



Beh se hai apprezzato Pippo solo dopo Atene il problema è tuo, non dei giocatori. Ciascuno ha il suo pensiero


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fossi in loro andrei a prendere Manolas senza battere ciglio. Manolas-Rugani, con Chiellini-Benatia in panchina, più Barzagli, resta un panchetto degno del nostro.
> 
> Ps: ora sono loro a dover guardare a noi... in difesa!



Fossi in loro prenderei Koulibaly, altro che Pippolas, in quel caso sì che avrebbero fatto un upgrade rispetto a Bonucci...


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

*Sky: Bonucci arriverà a Casa Milan alle ore 13:30.*


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

admin ha scritto:


> *sky: Bonucci arriverà a casa milan alle ore 13:30.*



buummmmm


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Bonucci può essere ufficializzato direttamente in Cina.*



Penso sia una buona cosa..presentarlo con la Dirigenza al completo, compresi i due Li


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Fossi in loro prenderei Koulibaly, altro che Pippolas, in quel caso sì che avrebbero fatto un upgrade rispetto a Bonucci...



Intendi lui?





Eh si...upgrade sicuro....


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bonucci arriverà a Casa Milan alle ore 13:30.*



Il tempo di una pennichella e posso guardarmi i video del suo arrivo allora


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fossi in loro andrei a prendere Manolas senza battere ciglio. Manolas-Rugani, con Chiellini-Benatia in panchina, più Barzagli, resta un panchetto degno del nostro.
> 
> Ps: ora sono loro a dover guardare a noi... in difesa!



E pure a centrocampo non e che siamo di molto inferiori.
Non hanno un vero regista in mezzo al campo e il loro regista difensiva ora e nostro.

Loro hanno Higuain che fa la differenza.
Noi speriamo di avere uno tra Auba e Belotti (o entrambi )


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intendi lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha 26 anni, fisicamente è un mostro ed è cresciuto esponenzialmente negli ultimi 2 anni. Mi contestate le opinioni su Bonucci e poi sostenete che Koulibaly sia una pippa? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Fossi in loro prenderei Koulibaly, altro che Pippolas, in quel caso sì che avrebbero fatto un upgrade rispetto a Bonucci...



Condivido con te l'antipatia, quasi odio, per Bonucci, ma in campo è davvero forte... avrei preferito Manolas solo per questo fatto, ma in campo secondo me non c'è paragone...


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Mercato amarcord


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Ha 26 anni, fisicamente è un mostro ed è cresciuto esponenzialmente negli ultimi 2 anni. Mi contestate le opinioni su Bonucci e poi sostenete che Koulibaly sia una pippa? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Pippa no, assolutamente..è forte e anche tanto..ma Bonucci è di un altra categoria...proprio due robe diverse..


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pippa no, assolutamente..è forte e anche tanto..ma Bonucci è di un altra categoria...proprio due robe diverse..



Bonucci a 26 anni era forte quanto il senegalese adesso?


----------



## Isao (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mercato amarcord





Maledetti Cinesi. Li perdono solo se mi fanno un colpo alla Traorè.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mercato amarcord



mamma mia che vomito...giusto prima di pranzo


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pippa no, assolutamente..è forte e anche tanto..ma Bonucci è di un altra categoria...proprio due robe diverse..



Aldilà della antipatia/simpatia, a mio parere i giocatori DEVONO ESSERE FORTI DELLA SIMPATIA/ANTIPATIA ME NE INFISCHIO bisogna essere onesti ed ammettere che Bonucci attualmente è sul podio a pari merito con i più forti del mondo nel suo ruolo; e arrivato da noi a quella cifra "ridicols" soló per una serie concomitante di eventi e situazioni IRRIPETIBILI
BRAVA DIRIGENZA LAVORO MA GI STRA LE


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Fossi in loro prenderei Koulibaly, altro che Pippolas, in quel caso sì che avrebbero fatto un *upgrade rispetto a Bonucci*...


Lol


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

dopo Koulibaly upgrade di Bonucci si può chiudere internet...c'è un limite alla decenza santo dio


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> dopo Koulibaly upgrade di Bonucci si può chiudere internet...c'è un limite alla decenza santo dio



va be dai ognuno ha le sue idee....Per me l'unico upgrade che potrebbe seriamente fare la Juve è RICOMPRARCELO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mercato amarcord



Traoré e Constant


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> PS: sono abbastanza sicuro Morata si stia mangiando le mano, adesso.



Morata deve marcire in tribuna a Madrid, sto gobbo. Oppure lo compriamo noi insieme ad Auba, e gli facciamo fare il panchinaro di Andrè silva ahahah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Pompilio a Top Calcio sta per infartare...incomprensibile ciò che dice


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

E oggi c'è anche la conferenza di Sabatini. 

Dai dai 
Facce ridere


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> va be dai ognuno ha le sue idee....Per me l'unico upgrade che potrebbe seriamente fare la Juve è RICOMPRARCELO &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



si per carità...ma pure dire Matri è meglio di Ibra è un idea...ma se poi ti rinchiudono in ospedale non ci si può lamentare  ...si scherza ovviamente eh  ...liberissimi di pensarla come si vuole su tutto


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Aldilà della antipatia/simpatia, a mio parere i giocatori DEVONO ESSERE FORTI DELLA SIMPATIA/ANTIPATIA ME NE INFISCHIO bisogna essere onesti ed ammettere che Bonucci attualmente è sul podio a pari merito con i più forti del mondo nel suo ruolo; e arrivato da noi a quella cifra "ridicols" soló per una serie concomitante di eventi e situazioni IRRIPETIBILI
> BRAVA DIRIGENZA LAVORO MA GI STRA LE



Playratings, che ne capisce un pelo più di me e di te messi insieme, e valuta i calciatori secondo parametri oggettivi da Bonucci a 34M. E lo valuta 30M per un acquisto sensato da parte del Milan. Quindi lo abbiamo pagato 10M più di quanto avremmo dovuto.
E ci sta, lo ripeto, per il significato che questo acquisto rappresenta. Però non ci raccontiamo la favola che ce lo hanno regalato perché non è assolutamente vero, anzi, glielo abbiamo pagato e pure profumatamente.




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lol



Se per te prendere un calciatore con 4 anni in meno ed un potenziale più alto non è un upgrade, beh, opinione tua.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bonucci arriverà a Casa Milan alle ore 13:30.*



Vorrei vedere la faccia di Conte ora!


----------



## InsideTheFire (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pompilio a Top Calcio sta per infartare...incomprensibile ciò che dice


Haha stavo per scriverlo io.. Tra i vari attacchi di balbuzie e qulche ululato son riuscito a capire che a lui Bonucci non è mai piaciuto.... È in vacanza in Jamaica...


----------



## Didaco (14 Luglio 2017)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Haha stavo per scriverlo io.. Tra i vari attacchi di balbuzie e qulche ululato son riuscito a capire che a lui Bonucci non è mai piaciuto.... È in vacanza in Jamaica...


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere la faccia di Conte ora!



Monblano a qsvs ha detto che potrebbe essere esonerato a breve


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Playratings, che ne capisce un pelo più di me e di te messi insieme, e valuta i calciatori secondo parametri oggettivi da Bonucci a 34M. E lo valuta 30M per un acquisto sensato da parte del Milan. Quindi lo abbiamo pagato 10M più di quanto avremmo dovuto.
> E ci sta, lo ripeto, per il significato che questo acquisto rappresenta. Però non ci raccontiamo la favola che ce lo hanno regalato perché non è assolutamente vero, anzi, glielo abbiamo pagato e pure profumatamente.
> 
> 
> ...



Quella roba la valuta icardi quasi 130 milioni, dybala 132 e ronaldo 131....direi che è una fortuna che non ci si faccia affidamento. La vita reale è tutt'altro (auba 112 tipo)


Ah anche Messi meno di Dybala


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Aldilà della antipatia/simpatia, a mio parere i giocatori DEVONO ESSERE FORTI DELLA SIMPATIA/ANTIPATIA ME NE INFISCHIO bisogna essere onesti ed ammettere che Bonucci attualmente è sul podio a pari merito con i più forti del mondo nel suo ruolo; e arrivato da noi a quella cifra "ridicols" soló per una serie concomitante di eventi e situazioni IRRIPETIBILI
> BRAVA DIRIGENZA LAVORO MA GI STRA LE



concordo


----------



## Il Genio (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quella roba la valuta icardi quasi 130 milioni, dybala 132 e ronaldo 131....direi che è una fortuna che non ci si faccia affidamento. La vita reale è tutt'altro (auba 112 tipo)



Quindi se pagheremo Auba 60/70 vorrà dire che siamo in credito di 40mln


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Luglio 2017)

Gli interisti e i gobbi sono distrutti
Ahahah implorano il ritorno di Moratti


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quella roba la valuta icardi quasi 130 milioni, dybala 132 e ronaldo 131....direi che è una fortuna che non ci si faccia affidamento. La vita reale è tutt'altro (auba 112 tipo)
> 
> 
> Ah anche Messi meno di Dybala


.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Quindi se pagheremo Auba 60/70 vorrà dire che siamo in credito di 40mln



Si ahahah

Donnarumma vale 60...quindi con la clausola abbiamo fot..uto il sistema


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

Ci stavamo accontendando di *Kjaer*... ed è arrivato Bonucci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se per te prendere un calciatore con 4 anni in meno ed un potenziale più alto non è un upgrade, beh, opinione tua.


Koulibaly ha raggiunto già il suo massimo potenziale; con Sarri ha limato moltissimo i difetti di concentrazione, che, tuttavia, rimangono.
Koulibaly è un ottimo difensore, ma in una grande squadra può essere al massimo la prima alternativa, non il titolare inamovibile; Bonucci, in una grande squadra, è il titolare inamovibile.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ci stavamo accontendando di *Kjaer*... ed è arrivato Bonucci.


Ahahahah ora accontentiamoci di kalinic.. così arriva aubameyang


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Intanto alcuni interisti dicono: "Tempismo perfetto quello di una conferenza di Sabatini nel giorno in cui al Milan arrivano Biglia e Bonucci." 

ahahahah


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ci stavamo accontendando di *Kjaer*... ed è arrivato Bonucci.



Kjaer arriva, purtroppo, ma se non altro solo come riserva.


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Quella roba la valuta icardi quasi 130 milioni, dybala 132 e ronaldo 131....direi che è una fortuna che non ci si faccia affidamento. La vita reale è tutt'altro (auba 112 tipo)
> 
> 
> Ah anche Messi meno di Dybala



Forse perché tiene conto di innumerevoli fattori oggettivi, quali potenziale, incidenza nelle squadre di quel livello ed ingaggio. Dybala ed Icardi valgono quanto Messi e Ronaldo perché sono 5-7 anni più giovani e prendono la metà di ingaggio.
Quel sito non guarda i nomi, guarda i parametri e le statistiche ed è così che si fa una valutazione di mercato coerente ed oggettiva. 

POI entrano in ballo altre considerazioni e ci sono situazioni che esulano da quei parametri, come lo stesso Bonucci, per ciò che rappresentano fuori da un mero conto economico. Infatti, per quanto non mi piaccia il calciatore in questione, non mi faccio un casino per averlo pagato un po' di più di quello che dovremmo e lo reputo, tutto sommato, un'ottima operazione. Rappresenta uno smacco enorme ai gobbi, è un acquisto mediatico che ti fa rientrare di quella ipervalutazione. Però dico le cose come stanno, cioè che è stato pagato profumatamente, fine. 

Detto questo, la valutazione tecnica che faccio su un difensore centrale è su quanto sia forte in difesa, tatticamente e sui mezzi atletici, perché alla fine è lì che i difensori ti fanno la differenza. Bonucci è uno dei più bravi ad impostare da dietro, verissimo, ma da un punto di vista difensivo puro e di marcatura non rientra nemmeno nei primi 10 al mondo, l'ho detto e lo confermo. E lo dicevano anche i gobbi stessi eh, prima che decidesse di andare via.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere la faccia di Conte ora!



Io quella di Guardiola, ma quella secondo me la vedremo presto da vicino...


----------



## Gas (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Playratings, che ne capisce un pelo più di me e di te messi insieme.



Quante volte il prezzo di vendita dei giocatori si è di molto distaccato dalle valutazioni di quei siti ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Kjaer arriva, purtroppo, ma se non altro solo come riserva.


Bonucci, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Kjaer sarebbe un pacchetto fenomenale; almeno, quando gioca Kjaer, stai sicuro che avrà al suo fianco sempre un difensore di valore.


----------



## Gas (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto alcuni interisti dicono: "Tempismo perfetto quello di una conferenza di Sabatini nel giorno in cui al Milan arrivano Biglia e Bonucci."
> 
> ahahahah



Però secondo me Suning presi questi schiaffi in faccia si risveglierà e cercherà di piazzare qualche colpaccio assurdo, la speranza è che nella foga comprino a casaccio.


----------



## Tobi (14 Luglio 2017)

non arriva piu a casa milan... dai dai veloce con quella macchina. Ho un pò di messaggi da mandare


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Quante volte il prezzo di vendita dei giocatori si è di molto distaccato dalle valutazioni di quei siti ?



Da quello che ho citato quasi mai, perché sono valutazioni puramente economiche e non viene dato un singolo numero ma un range di valori in base alla squadra che acquista. Poi, come ho detto prima, ci sono altri parametri che vanno tenuti in considerazione e, ovviamente, un margine di errore perché parliamo sempre di economia e non di matematica pura.

Altri siti, dove le valutazioni le fanno gli utenti(...), non ci prendono quasi mai ed è verissimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Di Marzio: Alessio Bonucci ha lasciato la sede della Juventus. Ora è atteso a Casa Milan per concludere l'operazione. Le cifre finali dovrebbero essere 40 milioni fissi più di 2 di bonus.
> 
> *Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*





Compix83 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro su un famoso forum gobbo e sono quasi tutti incazzatissimi per la cessione di Bonucci, sia per il prezzo sia per il fatto di "averlo venduto a quella che l'anno prossimo sarà probabilmente la nostra principale concorrente per lo scudetto".
> La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra.
> Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: "iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"



Sono fuori di testa, sta storia di Bonucci (giustamente) li ha distrutti


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dai Leo sbrigati che devo andare a lavoro


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro su un famoso forum gobbo e sono quasi tutti incazzatissimi per la cessione di Bonucci, sia per il prezzo sia per il fatto di "averlo venduto a quella che l'anno prossimo sarà probabilmente la nostra principale concorrente per lo scudetto".
> La frase virgolettata mi ha particolarmente inorgoglito, anche se voglio restare coi piedi per terra.
> Ah, tra le varie esternazioni: "iI Milan vincerà la Champions prima di noi, loro lo sanno fare"


Se prendiamo un grande attaccante, tipo Aubameyang o Belotti, possiamo impensierirli per il primo posto secondo me.


----------



## Cantastorie (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Forse perché tiene conto di innumerevoli fattori oggettivi, quali potenziale, incidenza nelle squadre di quel livello ed ingaggio. Dybala ed Icardi valgono quanto Messi e Ronaldo perché sono 5-7 anni più giovani e prendono la metà di ingaggio.
> Quel sito non guarda i nomi, guarda i parametri e le statistiche ed è così che si fa una valutazione di mercato coerente ed oggettiva.
> 
> POI entrano in ballo altre considerazioni e ci sono situazioni che esulano da quei parametri, come lo stesso Bonucci, per ciò che rappresentano fuori da un mero conto economico. Infatti, per quanto non mi piaccia il calciatore in questione, non mi faccio un casino per averlo pagato un po' di più di quello che dovremmo e lo reputo, tutto sommato, un'ottima operazione. Rappresenta uno smacco enorme ai gobbi, è un acquisto mediatico che ti fa rientrare di quella ipervalutazione. Però dico le cose come stanno, cioè che è stato pagato profumatamente, fine.
> ...


 fammi capire, il potenziale come fa ad essere un valore oggettivo? E come potrà mai calcolare oggettivamente l'incidenza in una squadra? Dai per quanto uno possa provare a fare algoritmi ci sono cose non calcolabili. Guarda solo la rosa del Milan su quel sito e dimmi tu se non trovi valori e cose strane.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo anche aubameyang o belotti.. abbiamo una squadra che come superiore in Italia ha solo la Juve.



Non concordo, con una punta top ci mettiamo alla pari dei ladri, impossibile negarlo...poi magari lo scudetto non lo vinceremmo, però sulla carta non avremmo niente in meno...loro a centrocampo giocano con Pjanic che è forte ma discontinuo e con poco ritmo, Khedira che non è niente di che e Marchisio che è rotto/bollito...infatti il Real a centrocampo li ha violentati.
Il Nabbule e la Rometta manco le considero.


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> fammi capire, il potenziale come fa ad essere un valore oggettivo? E come potrà mai calcolare oggettivamente l'incidenza in una squadra? Dai per quanto uno possa provare a fare algoritmi ci sono cose non calcolabili. Guarda solo la rosa del Milan su quel sito e dimmi tu se non trovi valori e cose strane.



Non è la bibbia ovviamente, ma ha quantomeno un fondamento oggettivo e sensato. Sempre meglio di tanti altri siti che lo fanno a votazione tra gli utenti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Palpastaminchia



Ah ok....
Papastaminkia non lo conoscevo come giocatore.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Playratings, che ne capisce un pelo più di me e di te messi insieme, e valuta i calciatori secondo parametri oggettivi da Bonucci a 34M. E lo valuta 30M per un acquisto sensato da parte del Milan. Quindi lo abbiamo pagato 10M più di quanto avremmo dovuto.
> E ci sta, lo ripeto, per il significato che questo acquisto rappresenta. Però non ci raccontiamo la favola che ce lo hanno regalato perché non è assolutamente vero, anzi, glielo abbiamo pagato e pure profumatamente.
> 
> Caro neoxes come fai a dire che l'abbiamo pagato profumamente? ???
> ...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ah ok....
> Papastaminkia non lo conoscevo come giocatore.



Ma non era nostro?


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Kjaer arriva, purtroppo, ma se non altro solo come riserva.



Non credo. In rosa abbiamo ancora Paletta (è già fatto il suo passaggio al Toro?), Gomez e Zapata. Credi davvero che verrano ceduti tutti e 3 ? Ne dubito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contratto di 5 anni a 6,5 milioni a stagione più bonus. Da discutere i diritti d'immagine.*



Mi tocca vedere Bargiggia mentire di proposito per calmare gli animi 
Ha detto che gli diamo 8,5 + bonus e si arriva a 10 mln 
si come no.. questo per meritarseli ci fa 25 goal hahaha 
va bene mentire xo qui la sparata bella grossa


----------



## Tobi (14 Luglio 2017)

ma che ci vuole ad arrivare??


----------



## Victorss (14 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma che ci vuole ad arrivare??


Daiiiii che se non lavoro nemmeno oggi mi licenzio da soloooooo


----------



## raffaele1968 (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> però ragazzi le cene ad arcore...le notti insonni con Preziosi...le cene infinite in giro per l'europa...ma quanto ci mancano quanto??...ma non vi sale la nostalgia???...che momenti



si una nostolgia canaglia... 14/7/2012 Thiago Silva viene venduto al PSG 14/7/2017 Bonucci al Milan. 5 anni, una vita!


----------



## InsideTheFire (14 Luglio 2017)

Complimenti a Sportitalia che sta seguendo con una diretta extra fuori da Casa Milan.....


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Che bordello che c'è a Casa Milan.


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Non ho resistito ad andare a sbirciare tra le file nemiche.

Quelli sono convinti di rimpiazzare Bonucci prendendo Kroos a 50M. Rido. Ma tanto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

*Grandissima folla a Casa Milan. Bonucci atteso a minuti.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Grandissima folla a Casa Milan. Bonucci atteso a minuti.*



Quanto sono gasato ???


----------



## InsideTheFire (14 Luglio 2017)

Eccolo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2017)

*Bonucci è appena arrivato a Casa Milan tra il pandemonio dei tifosi.*


----------



## Basileuon (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma veramente qualcuno sta ancora facendo una crociata anti-Bonucci. RAGAZZI BONUCCI, ma voi l'avete mai visto giocare? Ma vi rendete conto che fa più gol dei nostri (ex)centrocampisti ed attaccanti? Già solo per questo...
Ma soprattutto in un mercato in cui un giovane prospetto vale 100M+, il miglior centrale a 3 del mondo lo paghiamo 30+DeCiglia... come si fa a dire che lo paghiamo troppo? Ma non vedete come TUTTI si stanno strappando le vesti? Non parlo solo di Juventini che perdono il loro idolo e capitano morale, parlo degli interisti che non si capacitano come da "laforzadisuning" si sia passati a fare un solo acquisto da 5M mentre noi ci compramo tutti e pure le madri. Dopo aver sbeffeggiato e preso a pisellate in faccia il procuratore che li ha spernacchiato in faccia proprio la Juventusquadrapiùforted'europa.
Ma tornate a tifare e godetevi questa impresa titanica della nuova società, dovete solo essere ORGOGLIOSI di quello che sta succedendo già solo per la portata mediatica, poi aggiungeteci quella tecnica e...


ps: chi discute il valore tecnico di Bonucci di calcio ne capisce davvero davvero poco, mi ricordano gli scemi del villaggio che non volevano Ibra perché "fa giocare male le squadre"... roba da far sanguinare le orecchie davvero


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Arrivato!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

bho io non capisco adesso tutti inferiori a Bonucci 
d'accordo antipatia lasciamola là.. ma la coerenza ragazzi ? 
scemi le inglesi nell'offrire palate e palate di soldi di per Manolas e Koulibaly l'anno scorso ? 
se era cedibile io tutta la vita sceglievo Koulibaly a Bonucci 
perché a difendere è + forte (+ giovane) e sanno impostare bene entrambi.. 
Poi al Napoli manca solo la mentalità da grande squadra ma come giocatori e rosa ci sono già.. 

poi per senegalese girano voci di 55 mln x lui 
x fortuna della serie A è incedibile quest'anno 

p.s. chi è che non fa degli errori nell'arco di una intera stagione ? Bonucci è infallibile 
P L E A S E


----------

